# MotorStorm Apocalypse



## Lenny (Jun 10, 2010)

Introducing MotorStorm Apocalypse – PlayStation Blog

The third in the franchise has been announced!

The original was the first PS3 game I played, and I loved it. The second gets a lot of play, particularly if I have guests round (indeed, the first still gets played).

The new one sounds very interesting:



> The city has been abandoned and somewhat damaged after a tremor. When the ‘Stormers find this out, they head straight in. Pretty soon, two things become clear: it isn’t completely empty and Mother Nature isn’t done yet!
> 
> Throughout the game the city will be ripped to pieces, in real-time, as you race. Routes will be affected, as will our emergent gameplay.
> 
> ...



A new environment with new dangers. Sounds about right! An interesting point made by the director:



> In our single-player mode, every race is unique. When a building comes down it stays down. When you race a track again, the buildings will still be down and the MotorStorm crew will have carved yet more routes into the ruined landscape. The only time you’ll see the same thing twice is when you choose to.



And an exciting thing for multiplayer:



> * Sixteen player online multiplayer.
> * Four player split-screen.
> * Combinations of the two. Play with three friends in the living room against 12 more online.



An image for you all:







I'll be posting trailers and bits of information in here when they're announced at E3.


----------

